# Lace Edge GARTER Stitch Shawl - Stunning!



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Easy shawl with maximum impact using the right yarn.

http://universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=869


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it's even pretty in a tweedy color like the one I made. The garter stitch part is kinda boring though.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> it's even pretty in a tweedy color like the one I made. The garter stitch part is kinda boring though.


That's really gorgeous and love the neutral color you used... but, if you use a self paterning yarn like in the picture I posted, it may not be as boring. Besides, what a quick way to get a gorgeous looking shawl as you can do it while watching TV.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

crispie said:


> Thank you


Glad you like it crispie!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for sharing that beauty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome maureenb, glad you like it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is gorgeous!!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it's even pretty in a tweedy color like the one I made. The garter stitch part is kinda boring though.


That is gorgeous


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

If I didn't have so many Christmas presents started already I'd start this shawl next - I will be looking through my yarn to see what I've got for this pretty shawl. I think both the self stranding and the neutral shawls made here are lovely.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PLEASE STOP...............too pretty to not do. I will never get to sleep :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thank you for the link.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thnks, very nice


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

said:


> It is gorgeous!!
> Thanks for the link!


You're welcome Gail DSouza.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

gr8 said:


> If I didn't have so many Christmas presents started already I'd start this shawl next - I will be looking through my yarn to see what I've got for this pretty shawl. I think both the self stranding and the neutral shawls made here are lovely.


Oh great! Please post when you've finished.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PLEASE STOP...............too pretty to not do. I will never get to sleep :lol:


You are too funny

:lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome run4fittness.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome krestiekrew.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rather lovely . I shall definately keep this and go through my stash . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I have been looking for something to use up my left over sock yarn this will be ideal.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

chickkie said:


> it's even pretty in a tweedy color like the one I made. The garter stitch part is kinda boring though.


Since you made this gorgeous shawl I have what is probably a stupid question. I glanced through the pattern and can't tell whether the edging is done separately and attached or picked up from the body. I am terrible at patterns but think I just might be able to do this one depending on your answer. Thank you in advance.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern, and I'm hard pressed to make a choice from that yarn - they are all gorgeous!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice shawl! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mdhh said:


> Since you made this gorgeous shawl I have what is probably a stupid question. I glanced through the pattern and can't tell whether the edging is done separately and attached or picked up from the body. I am terrible at patterns but think I just might be able to do this one depending on your answer. Thank you in advance.


the edging is added after the body is completed, but it is added as you go, not sewn on separately. Picked up from the body.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

It is stunning. Have you made one yet?


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Yona, i love your colorful shawl, it look like special...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome knittingnanna19.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Perfect! Glad you can use it elizabethvickers.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome itzzbarb.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, soneka, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

A beautiful shawl.... with either the striping or the solid yarns. Love the style and size. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks KnitNorth and no, have not made it as I just found the pattern while surfing the net looking for a shawl or sweater pattern that is unique when I came across this pattern. I will definitely be making it, G-D willing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> Yona, i love your colorful shawl, it look like special...


Glad you like it norma goodrich... it is special.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Shirlck


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

yona said:


> Thanks KnitNorth and no, have not made it as I just found the pattern while surfing the net looking for a shawl or sweater pattern that is unique when I came across this pattern. I will definitely be making it, G-D willing.


Me too! Next time I attend a Knitting show or festival, the yarn for this will be my treat to myself.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

yona said:


> That's really gorgeous and love the neutral color you used... but, if you use a self paterning yarn like in the picture I posted, it may not be as boring. Besides, what a quick way to get a gorgeous looking shawl as you can do it while watching TV.


Just what I was thinking :~).


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and I love the colors


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Me too! Next time I attend a Knitting show or festival, the yarn for this will be my treat to myself.


Absolutely! I always keep my eyes open for 'take along' projects that you can do when in a show/festival/lecture or anywhere where minimal attention to your work is required.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Just what I was thinking :~).


Great minds think alike, ha, ha, ha... :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

tweeter said:


> very pretty and I love the colors


 Glad you like it tweeter


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonderful posting.
Love the shawl and colorway.
Already in my to-do folder.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is really beautiful! It would be something I could work on at night without going bonkers trying to knit and watch TV! I love both the very colorful one and the neutral one posted. They both look like they would keep me warm! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, the yarn on the Universal yarn site is all so beautiful! Very difficult to narrow down my choice. I do like how they show a made up sock next to the yarn so that you get an idea of the patterning. Thanks so much for the link Yona!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it Nancylynn1946


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is pretty nannygoat


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this lovely shawl pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love the pattern thanks for the link


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome raindancer, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Oh, the yarn on the Universal yarn site is all so beautiful! Very difficult to narrow down my choice. I do like how they show a made up sock next to the yarn so that you get an idea of the patterning. Thanks so much for the link Yona!


You're welcome again, raindancer


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love to share Roxanness


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I LOVE this shawl! Thanks for posting the link. 

I ordered and just received some yarn I'll use to make this beauty. Thank you yona!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it's even pretty in a tweedy color like the one I made. The garter stitch part is kinda boring though.


Very beautiful! Your shawl is so nicely made. I agree that it is stunning in one color as well.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it and will be making it knitpresentgifts


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're very welcome Browniemom


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it Noreen


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

yona said:


> Glad you like it and will be making it knitpresentgifts


I only hope my shawls look as nice as those shown on this thread. I bought yarn to make two I liked the pattern so well.

They are to be gifts; I'm betting I need to buy more yarn as I'll want to keep one for myself.

I'm greedy that way!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

yona said:


> Easy shawl with maximum impact using the right yarn.
> 
> http://universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=869


Thanks for sharing the link. This is so lovely. I would like to make for my youngest daughter but cannot follow the chart. Would appreciate if someone caa write it for me. Please send PM message.
Thanks.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

yona said:


> Easy shawl with maximum impact using the right yarn.
> 
> http://universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=869


Yona, I am sorry, it is this pattern that I was asking about, needed written instructions for the edging. Sorry to bother you again.
Zarinah

Sorry looked again, found written instructions for the edging.


----------

